# Nippon Modus 105 v KBS Tour 90



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2016)

Anyone using either of these, or tried both?  Had a recent fitting and these were the top 2, and I'm struggling to separate them.  Be interested to hear any experiences which may help me make a decision; I've got some thoughts and am leaning towards one but I won't say which at this stage.


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Dec 17, 2016)

I've got the Nippon Modus 105 in my new Mizuno JPX900 Forged irons.  I've always played Dynamic Gold S300, but the Mizuno fitter tried a variety of shafts during custom fitting and the Nippon Modus 105 in X-flex came out best.  Shot my best ever score (net 63) today, so I'm very happy with the clubs and shaft choice.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2016)

PuttPuttSteve said:



			I've got the Nippon Modus 105 in my new Mizuno JPX900 Forged irons.  I've always played Dynamic Gold S300, but the Mizuno fitter tried a variety of shafts during custom fitting and the Nippon Modus 105 in X-flex came out best.  Shot my best ever score (net 63) today, so I'm very happy with the clubs and shaft choice.
		
Click to expand...

Did your fitting throw up the KBS as well?  And what did you particularly like about the Nippon?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 17, 2016)

You are, fogive me saying this, a big unit.

Why are you going with light weight, airy fairy shafts? 

I dont get it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			You are, fogive me saying this, a big unit.

Why are you going with light weight, airy fairy shafts? 

I dont get it.
		
Click to expand...

It's a fair description 

Because I swing through the ball rather than lash at it apparently (cue much abuse from my forum "friends"â€¦.. ) according to the pro & the fitter.  The fitter explained his choice and in doing so described a swing trait that my pro has picked up on previously.

Basically Murph, they gave me the best figures in both ball speed, spin and smash factor over my own irons that I hit first as a benchmark.


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Dec 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Did your fitting throw up the KBS as well?  And what did you particularly like about the Nippon?
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I tried the KBS.  It was the low ball flight that sealed it for me.  I've always hit the ball too high and lost distance, but the trajectory with the Nippon Modus 105s was perfect.


----------



## Lump (Dec 17, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			You are, fogive me saying this, a big unit.

Why are you going with light weight, airy fairy shafts? 

I dont get it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm as strong as an Oxe, but loathe heavy shafts.(and I've a real digger/hitter of the ball) I've been fitted for the exact shaft that Puttputtsteve has and in the end it all comes down to feel and results. 

The Nippon is very nice (they are a smooth shaft but very stable even when I gave it full beans, lovely on feely shots too) not a huge fan of KBS shafts on a whole so never really tried it more than a few times.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 17, 2016)

I've not hit the Nippons, but they are too light for me. I have a set of irons with the kbs tour 90 stiff, and i played with them for about a month. Very fragile, so not for me, and i prefer something around the 110 to 120 in weight. I chucked the 8 iron up a tree, and instead of bouncing, it went ching and snapped. 

You do have a fairly deliberate swing, rather than eye balls out, feet off the ground though., so may be a good match.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2016)

What shafts have you got at the moment Rich...?


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's a fair description 

Because I swing through the ball rather than lash at it apparently (cue much abuse from my forum "friends"â€¦.. ) according to the pro & the fitter.  The fitter explained his choice and in doing so described a swing trait that my pro has picked up on previously.

Basically Murph, they gave me the best figures in both ball speed, spin and smash factor over my own irons that I hit first as a benchmark.
		
Click to expand...

So you are really a (big) wimp!  :rofl:

Man up and smack some (130gm-ish) S400s!

In reality, I'd suggest you get the heavier of the 2! Not for any other reason than it's quite possible/likely that you will (eventually) overpower the lighter ones, whereas you don't seem to be getting any significant benefit from them over the (slightly) heavier ones!


----------



## 3565 (Dec 17, 2016)

I've had 3 sets of Nippons. 1150GH Tour, Modus 3 120's now I've got the 105's. I've posted on here before that I changed from 120's to 105's because I got more club head speed and have gained a further 8-10yds more on my irons. Don't listen to the macho 130 grammars XX STIFF iron rod players, it's about getting the right shaft that works for you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2016)

3565 said:



			I've had 3 sets of Nippons. 1150GH Tour, Modus 3 120's now I've got the 105's. I've posted on here before that I changed from 120's to 105's because I got more club head speed and have gained a further 8-10yds more on my irons. Don't listen to the macho 130 grammars XX STIFF iron rod players, *it's about getting the right shaft that works for you.*

Click to expand...

Oh, I know that, it's working out which one it is thoughâ€¦.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			So you are really a (big) wimp!  :rofl:

Man up and smack some (130gm-ish) S400s!

*In reality, I'd suggest you get the heavier of the 2!* Not for any other reason than it's quite possible/likely that you will (eventually) overpower the lighter ones, whereas you don't seem to be getting any significant benefit from them over the (slightly) heavier ones!
		
Click to expand...

103 grammes v 102 grammes; reckon that 1 gramme will make the difference?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2016)

Imurg said:



			What shafts have you got at the moment Rich...?
		
Click to expand...

True Temper Dynalite Gold XP in R300 Ian.


----------



## 3565 (Dec 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oh, I know that, it's working out which one it is thoughâ€¦.
		
Click to expand...

the KBS has a higher ball flight and more spin then the Nippons which have a more penetrating flight. All you can do is look at the numbers and go with the one that is giving the best results for you.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2016)

3565 said:



			the KBS has a higher ball flight and more spin then the Nippons which have a more penetrating flight. All you can do is look at the numbers and go with the one that is giving the best results for you.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds about right.
The KBS should be a little higher than what you have and the Nippon a little lower.
I don't think you'll go wrong with either to be honest...


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 18, 2016)

I went from the Nippon to the KBS. Wish I'd stayed with the Nippon. Just a feel thing for me. Numbers were about the same, as was ball flight...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 18, 2016)

3565 said:



			the KBS has a higher ball flight and more spin then the Nippons which have a more penetrating flight. All you can do is look at the numbers and go with the one that is giving the best results for you.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Sounds about right.
The KBS should be a little higher than what you have and the Nippon a little lower.
I don't think you'll go wrong with either to be honest...
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			I went from the Nippon to the KBS. Wish I'd stayed with the Nippon. Just a feel thing for me. Numbers were about the same, as was ball flight...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys.  Your thoughts on the ball flight pretty much reinforce mine, although the flight difference appears minimal (I've hit demo clubs in both on the practice ground).  I will have a closer look at the numbers with my pro next week (forgot the reading glasses when I did the fitting )  to see what that discloses.  I possibly preferred the feel of the KBS, although the Nippon possibly provided more feedback.  They'll be going into a combo set of H5/MP25/T7 if that changes anybody's thoughts.  I'm leaning towards the Nippon at the moment, although not necessarily for any of the reasons discussed here, although it might be more accurate to say I'm leaning away from the KBS.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 18, 2016)

Don't forget to try the tour V. It's relatively new. Last 18 months I think.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 18, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			Don't forget to try the tour V. It's relatively new. Last 18 months I think.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks but it's not offered as an option on what I'm looking at.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks but it's not offered as an option on what I'm looking at.
		
Click to expand...

Ok. Good luck in finding the right one. It never easy


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 18, 2016)

Totally non scientific but when flicking through WRXs weekly what's in the bag on tour stuff I think I see more Modus 105 than I do the 120,125 & 130.

I would think Nippon make the highest quality steel shafts, if you can find a profile you like I would fill your boots.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			103 grammes v 102 grammes; reckon that 1 gramme will make the difference?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: Must do a bit of digging as opposed to assuming weights from label!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			:rofl: Must do a bit of digging as opposed to assuming weights from label!
		
Click to expand...

Although it's not an unreasonable assumption - why call something a "105" when it's "103"...


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 19, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Although it's not an unreasonable assumption - why call something a "105" when it's "103"...
		
Click to expand...

It was the '90' being 102 that was the issue!


----------



## Sats (Dec 19, 2016)

I've got the NS Modus Tour 105 Stiff in my EZ's I chose them over the KBS (which I was matched up with at fitting) as I like to feel the weight of the clubhead rather than the entire club - it makes me feel like I can control the face better.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 19, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Although it's not an unreasonable assumption - why call something a "105" when it's "103"...
		
Click to expand...


Nippon are shocking at labeling conventions.


----------

